# Eclipse & Servlet Deployment



## theomega (1. Jul 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte anfangen mit Eclipse einfache (!) Servlets zu entwickeln. Bisher habe ich es so gemacht:
Ich compile das Project von Hand (Project=>Compile all) und kopiere die class-Dateien dann in den richtigen Ordner vom Tomcat. Leider ist das recht aufwendig wenn man was testen will.
Gibt es nicht eine Möglichkeit Eclipse dazu anzuweisen nach jedem Compile die erstellen Dateien automatisch in einen Ordner zu kopieren?

Danke
TO


----------



## clemson (1. Jul 2005)

ist nur mal so eine idee:

was ist wenn du den bin ordner bei tomcat angibst? dann müssten doch tomcat die kompilierten java dateien bekannt sein, oder?


----------



## theomega (1. Jul 2005)

ja, wäre eine Möglichkeit, stimmt, allerdings wäre mir ein Kopieren in irgendeiner Form lieber!

Danke trotzdem
TO


----------



## Bleiglanz (1. Jul 2005)

mach halt ein ant script und verwende <copy>, kannst du in Eclipse per Mausklick starten


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (1. Jul 2005)

Also mit Lomboz z.B. geht das "deployen" (halb-)automatisch.
http://forge.objectweb.org/projects/lomboz

Damit kann man auch Debuggen, TomCat starten/stoppen usw. Ein XML- und JSP-Editor ist auch gleich dabei. Und das alles für lau. Leider verschandeln neuere Version den Splashscreen, das Icon und die About-Box von Eclipse.
Ist aber ein kleiner Preis für viel Funktionalität.


----------



## theomega (3. Jul 2005)

Danke für die vielen Antworten:
1. Ich habe versucht den bin-order von eclipse in den WEB-INF/classes ordner zu verändern, leider erlaubt Eclipse keine Ordner die außerdem des Projekt-Pfades liegen
2. Ant ist ein guter Tipp, allerdings ein bischen oversized für den job
3. Lomboz ist ja noch viel mehr oversized. Für einen einfachen Kopier-Job 26MB installieren ist doch übertrieben. Natürlich hat das Ding noch andere Features, aber die brauche ich ja erstmal garnicht.

Gibts noch eine andere Möglichkeit? Einfach zu Eclipse sagen "Kopiere alle BIN's noch in diesen Ordner" gibt es nicht?

Danke
TO


----------



## Gast (3. Jul 2005)

Dann kopiere halt im Exlporer.


----------



## byte (3. Jul 2005)

wir wärs mit batch datei oder shell skript? ist wohl die einfachste lösung für dein problem


----------



## theomega (3. Jul 2005)

jauh, klar, habe ich auch schon dran gedacht, aber wie sag ich zu eclipse das es die batch-datei bei jedem compile ausführen soll?

Danke
TO


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Jul 2005)

> Ich habe versucht den bin-order von eclipse in den WEB-INF/classes ordner zu verändern, leider erlaubt Eclipse keine Ordner die außerdem des Projekt-Pfades liegen


warum ist der nicht im projekt???

ich konfiguriere den tomcat wenn möglich so (über eine einfache xml datei in webapps), dass der Projektordner gleichzeitig der Webapp ordner ist (oder zumindest ein "Oberordner" davon)

hat den vorteil, dass du einen schnellen turn-around hast

- .java datei ändern
- speichern
- contextreload des tomcats per mausklick (ant task)
- wechsel zum browser, reload und anschauen


----------

